# Kaufberatung Rahmengröße



## Schneekaese (1. April 2011)

Hallo Mädels!!!

Ich bin die Antje aus dem schönen Unterfranken und brauch dringend Hilfe!!! Ich möchte mir gerne ein Bike kaufen nur leider habe ich nicht viel Erfahrung... ich bin sozusagen ein Fully-Neuling!!! 

Seit Wochen sucht mein Freund ein Bike für mich nur leider haben wir immer ein Problem und das ist die Rahmengröße... 
Ich bin 1,60 groß und habe eine Beinlänge von 76 cm... 
Nun hatten wir ein tolles Bike gefunden, dass Rocky Mountain Altitude 50 und das war leider ausverkauft...
Die Nachricht habe ich heute erhalten und nun bin ich traurig und wir stehen wieder vor dem gleichen Problem!!! 

Momentan stehen folgende Bikes in der engeren Auswahl:
Cube Stereo WLS 
Trek Fuel Ex 8 WSD 

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen wieviel Überstandshöhe das Trek hat???
Oder habt ihr evtl. alternative Vorschläge??? 

Preis sollte so um die 2000 Euro sein... Federweg zwischen 120 und 150 mm, wobei bei 150 mm die Front wahrscheinlich wieder ziemlich hoch bauen könnte wie auch beim Cube Stereo... 

Viele Grüße die Antje


----------



## Nevibikerin (1. April 2011)

Entscheidend ist immer die Oberrohrlänge (horzontal gemessen). Ich bin ganauso groß wie du und ein MTB (Hardtail) hat die Oberrohrlänge 54cm (ist dann ca. 14/15 Zoll) beim Rennrad habe ich 51,5. Befürchte das es schwer wird in der größe ein Fully zu finden. (Spreche da aus Erfahrung). Schau mal ein Specialized die haben auch kleine Räder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schneekaese (1. April 2011)

Danke für deine Hilfe!!! 
Hmmm... bei Spezialized kommen die Rahmen aber alle an die 740mm. Das ist schon echt hoch... 

Und die Oberrohrlänge ist erstmal nicht sooo wichtig. Kann man ja evtl mit nem kurzen Vorbau etwas beeinflussen. 

Die Beinfreiheit ist mir halt wirklich wichtig... ich bin ein kleiner Angsthase und mag keine Angst vor dem Oberrohr haben...  Wenn es zu hoch ist werde ich mir bestimmt beim fahren die ganze Zeit Gedanken darüber machen und so sollte es ja nicht sein...


----------



## Nuala (1. April 2011)

wenn es etwas mehr federweg (und auch preislich mehr...) sein darf, dann würde ich das sx trail von specialized oder die uzzi von intense empfehlen. die haben beide eine sehr niedrige überstandshöhe.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. April 2011)

Und das Safire? Sieht ein bisschen merkwürdig aus, das Oberrohr geht aber schön weit runter...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. April 2011)

Ich hab mich letztes Jahr mal über ein Trek gestellt, allerdings nicht WSD in 17". Das ging überhaupt nicht. Ich hab glaub ich auch ne Beinlänge von 76cm (oder 78?).
Mein Steppenwolf hat auch eine sehr niedrige Überstandshöhe!


----------



## mtbbee (4. April 2011)

Ich fahre das Trek EX9 in 15.5" welches sich von der Geo nicht von der WSD Variante unterscheidet. Bin 1.66 m groß mit SL 77 wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Für Dich wäre wahrscheinlich die 14.5 " WSD Variante genau richtig. 
Habe damals gegen ein Cube Stereo und AMS getestet. Irgendwie kam ich mit der Cube Geo nicht klar und weiterhin bietet die Fahrwerksabstimmung vom Trek (gerade der geniale Hinterbau) weitere Vorteile.
Wenn Du in München wohnen solltest, kannst Du es gerne Probe fahren.


----------



## Gamasche (4. April 2011)

Hallo.
Ich habe das 2010er Fuel EX8 WSD in 15,5", bin 1,62 groß mit 77cm SL. 

Passt super.


----------



## Schneekaese (5. April 2011)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!!! 

Ich denke ich habe nun endlich ein Bike gefunden... 
Entschieden habe ich mich für das Giant Cypher Mod. 2011...
Am Freitag werde ich es dann hoffentlich im Laden abholen können... 
Und vor allem hoffe ich, dass es dann auch wirklich von der Größe her passt... 

Viele Grüße die Antje


----------



## blutbuche (5. April 2011)

...besser wäre vorher probesitzen und fahren gewesen ......


----------



## Schneekaese (6. April 2011)

genau aus diesem grund fahr ich es ja abholen. Kann man mitnehmen, muss man aber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (7. April 2011)

aaaah - dann is gut !!!


----------

